# Ko Olina Parking Fee



## wvacations (Jun 3, 2010)

Going to Ko Olina for a week on a Get-Away booked with II. I know if you exhange into Ko Olina they waive the $30 per day parking for 1 car. Anyone know if this is also true for a Get-Away? I called the resort directly, and she was unclear. She say II reservations are owner deposits so the parking fee is waived, but my understanding is that Get-Aways are NOT owner deposits. 

Anyone stay at Ko Olina on a Get-Away remember if you had to pay $30 a day for your car?


----------



## seema (Jun 4, 2010)

I can not answer your question directly.

However, I was led to believe that the parking fees, even for II exchanges, are only waived for Marriott owners only (ie the owner can own any week at any resort globally, to get the waiver of parking fees). 


Can someone confirm if I am right or wrong - ie can anybody, Marriott owner or otherwise, exchanging into KoOlina, get the parking fees waived?


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 4, 2010)

I think Ko'Olina waives the parking fee for any Marriott owner regardless of whether you are staying as a rental guest, II exchange or getaway. I've stayed on II exchanges and as a Marriott rental guest but never on an getaway and haven't been charged for parking. Just make sure your Marriott rewards account number is linked to your reservation and you shouldn't have a problem. Please report back here after your trip and let us know if they charge you for parking on a getaway.

It annoys me that they charge around $30 per day for parking in that location. I can understand that much in places like Waikiki, but Ko'Olina is surrounded by lots of open space.


----------



## Nsivertsen (Jun 7, 2010)

*Ko'Olina parking fee.*

We'll be staying at Ko'Olina from 6/26 through 7/3/10.   I wasn't aware there was a $30.00 per day parking fee.   We are Marriott owners at the Grand Ocean on Hilton Head Island and carry our Marriott rewards card with us, however, we exchanged into Ko'Olina through I.I. using one of our Mexican timeshares.   It'll be interesting to see what happens there.
Hopefully since we are Marriott owners, the fee will be waved.   That's a lot of money for parking IMHO. :annoyed:


----------



## wvacations (Jun 7, 2010)

I know if you are on an exchange, the parking fee is waived. I called and asked marriott and they confirmed that an "exchange" has the parking waived for 1 car. They were not clear about a "Get-Away". 

I stayed last year on a "Encore Package" from Marriott to tour the property again. They offered it after our intital tour of Ko Olina. We had bought at Palm Springs between the 2 packages, so we were owners of MVCI last year but had to pay the parking fee.

I'm goingt to call again and see if anyone there knows if parking is charged for Get Aways.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Nsivertsen said:


> We'll be staying at Ko'Olina from 6/26 through 7/3/10.   I wasn't aware there was a $30.00 per day parking fee.   We are Marriott owners at the Grand Ocean on Hilton Head Island and carry our Marriott rewards card with us, however, we exchanged into Ko'Olina through I.I. using one of our Mexican timeshares.   It'll be interesting to see what happens there.
> Hopefully since we are Marriott owners, the fee will be waved.   That's a lot of money for parking IMHO. :annoyed:



Call reservations and link the Ko'Olina week to your Marriott Rewards account before you arrive. That should alert them that you are a Marriott owner prior to check-in. If they try to charge you for parking remind them of your Marrriott ownership and you should be fine.


----------



## wvacations (Jun 7, 2010)

Okay, called Marriott Ko Olina and got an update. It is confirmed if you are on an exchange the parking fee is waived. A Get Away is not an exchange, and they will not waived the parking fee. She said the best they could do on that is give a "owners" discount parking fee for $12.57 per night. Better than $30.00 but still ridiculous. I have to make that request when they send my confirmation email 2 weeks out.

So here is my take on a studio at Ko Olina. Put my request in, would accept studio, using 1 BR in December in Palm Springs (Marriott DSV I). Wait 9 months and never get a confirmation. At the end of 9 months I notice that Ko Olina is available for EVERY WEEK in the summer as a Get Away for a fee of $1780 for 2BR and $1127 for Studio. Kept checking and no availability for exchange, nothing !!!

So in order to get something, I buy the Get-Away, pay $1127 + $54 tax, for a studio and now have my PS week banked (Actually rolled over to request for summer 2011 in Hawaii, any bets?) So no exchange, even though inventory available and now as an extra kick in the head, I get to pay $87.99 (12.57 per day) to park a rental car. What a deal. Can't wait to see how Marriott "Enhances my vacation " with a new program. The last "Enhancement" by Marriott made my rewards point worth /12 as much. Not sure how many more "enhancements" I can afford!

Can't wait to see what view I get, confirmation says Ocean View, I'll bet 10 to 1 I'm looking at the parking garage. But on the bright side at $30 a day to park in the garage, it must look fantastic!


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

mwollert,
I'm very curious to see if the front desk will actually know you are there on a getaway week not an exchange when you check-in. Please report back when you return. 

That is so frustrating to wait for an exchange and then see those weeks available as a getway. That's still a good price when you consider what Marriott charges for the summer rental rates.

Have a great trip!


----------



## wvacations (Jun 7, 2010)

You are correct. It is a discount over the regular room rate. We will have a wonderfull time regardless of parking fees or not. We are spending 16 days in Hawaii, so when it all comes down to $88 to park is not really a big deal. Just frustrating to pay maintencefee and not get the exchange, then have to pay for the room. Hopefully we will get an exchange for 2011. Put request in 13 months in advance!!!

I will report back on the view and parking fees we we get home!


----------



## Green Eyed Hapa (Jun 16, 2010)

*Ko Olina Owners: Just got 2011 confirmation*

Aloha,

We are Ko Olina EOY-ocean view owners and just booked our June 2011 week. My e-mail confirmation reservation e-mail that I received yesterday says that we WILL be charged $30/day parking (self and/or valet).

This is very irritating to say the least. Can we contest this???

Deb-Keola


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 16, 2010)

Green Eyed Hapa said:


> Aloha,
> 
> We are Ko Olina EOY-ocean view owners and just booked our June 2011 week. My e-mail confirmation reservation e-mail that I received yesterday says that we WILL be charged $30/day parking (self and/or valet).
> 
> ...



Does this go in to effect Jan 1 2011? We have a 2010 stay at Ko'Olina in October and wonder if it affects our stay also. Pretty cruddy of the BOD to vote in this great new policy for the benefit of the owners.


----------



## Green Eyed Hapa (Jun 17, 2010)

*Ko Olina Parking*

I will definitely check on this. This means $210 extra dollars per week on top of exhorbitant yearly maintenance fees  for ownerss/renters to stay at Ko Olina. Maybe we should sell Ko Olina and not sell Newport Coast/////


----------



## Ann in CA (Jun 17, 2010)

You should really call and check.  We exchanged into Ko Olina last Fall and I think our confirmation said $30 parking charge.  When I spoke with the KoOlina people though, they said Marriott owners only pay for valet parking (and that may have been a reduced rate), but self parking is free.(Last Oct)


----------



## wvacations (Jun 17, 2010)

From taking with the front desk, owners and exchanged weeks do not pay the fee for the first car. Get Aways are unclear. Second person I talked to said that they could mostly give the "Owner Discount Rate" of $12.47 a day for my get away since I am a MCVI owner. Told me I should make that request when I get my email 2 weeks ahead of our stay. Our stay is 10 days away and no email. Had to purchase a Get Away becuse my request for a studio using a 1 BR went unfilled while the entire summer was put in inventory to purchase as get aways! So far my reservation still says "Ocean View." I'm guessing that will magically change to Parking lot view as the date gets closer. Don't worry, Marroitt is going to take care of us with the new 'enchanced" program...just like the "enhanced" Reward program!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 17, 2010)

We called when looking to exchange in. We were told no fee for MVCI owners. That could have changed as it was several months ago. I would think that even with a getaway if you tell them and show them you are a MVCI owner, the fee would be waived. A getaway looks no different to the resort than an exchange. Be sure to add your MR number to your getaway reservation by calling Marriott Rewards and it may help your chances.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jun 17, 2010)

In my humble opinion, the reservation system that these resorts have does not distinguish how II reservation was made (exchange or a get-away). 

Get-away is also an exchange, just that you gave II money in exchange instead of a deposit :whoopie: 

Interval international vs. direct owner reservations, yes. 

So, if you have a get-away, do not advertise that fact at check-in, pretend you exchanged into the resort and assume (and then fight for) free parking if the parking is free for the exchanges. This is not NYC


----------



## Green Eyed Hapa (Jun 17, 2010)

*Called Ko Olina directly today*

Talked to front desk at Ko Olina today. She said that Ko Olina owners do not pay for self-parking. She said that her manager would mail me info on their parking poilcy. I wanted it in writing

I was told told by Marriott Owner Services that they do not distinguish between owners and exchanges and thus e-mail the generic $30/day parking fee reservation confirmation from vacationclub.com I suppose this means that MVCI owners who exchange into Ko Olina will be charged the $30/day. At least starting in June of 2011 when we have our reservation for. 

Deb-Keola


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jun 17, 2010)

Green Eyed Hapa said:


> Talked to front desk at Ko Olina today. She said that Ko Olina owners do not pay for self-parking. She said that her manager would mail me info on their parking poilcy. I wanted it in writing
> 
> I was told told by Marriott Owner Services that they do not distinguish between owners and exchanges and thus e-mail the generic $30/day parking fee reservation confirmation from vacationclub.com I suppose this means that MVCI owners who exchange into Ko Olina will be charged the $30/day. At least starting in June of 2011 when we have our reservation for.
> 
> Deb-Keola





.



Does anyone have any idea what the "Flat Rate" Cab Fare is from the Airport to Ko Olina?

To avoid the daily parking fee, and the rental car fees, it may be cheaper to take a cab.   Then, rent a car just on few days a car is needed.

If I recall, doesn't the nearby Marriott Hotel have a car rental agency on site?

Any input on this?

Thanks.



.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jun 17, 2010)

What about the parking fee in this scenario?:

Marriott owner (not an owner at Ko'Olina) renting from an owner who owns at Ko'olina.



This can get silly in a hurry!


----------



## wvacations (Jun 17, 2010)

Exhange and Owner Weeks do NOT pay the parking fee for the first car. Don't worry if you exchange, the fee will be waived. Get away, not sure. I will respond in 2 days to update the policy.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 17, 2010)

mwollert said:


> Exhange and Owner Weeks do NOT pay the parking fee for the first car. Don't worry if you exchange, the fee will be waived. Get away, not sure. I will respond in 2 days to update the policy.



As far as the resort is concerned, a getaway is the same as an exchange. I would think it would follow the same policy. Let us know your experience.


----------



## wvacations (Jun 28, 2010)

Just to update those that are wounderig. My Get Away at Ko Olina shows the same as an exchange, They did not charge any parking fee for 1 car at self parking.

The view however magically changed. Confirmed in Ocean View, Front desk says it is ocean view. You make the call!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 28, 2010)

mwollert said:


> Just to update those that are wounderig. My Get Away at Ko Olina shows the same as an exchange, They did not charge any parking fee for 1 car at self parking.
> 
> The view however magically changed. Confirmed in Ocean View, Front desk says it is ocean view. You make the call!



Thanks for the update. Though the link doesn't work.


----------



## Nsivertsen (Jul 8, 2010)

*Ko'Olina parking fee*

Just returned Sunday from Ko'Olina.  We own at the Marriott Grand Ocean but used one of our Mexico timeshares to trade into Ko'Olina and only had a confirmation from II.   Thanks to lax mom, we  E-mailed Marriott vacation club and asked them to include our Marriott rewards number on our reservation.   They sent a new new confirmation on Marriott VC letterhead, hence we did not have to pay the $30.00 parking fee.


----------



## a1000monkeys (Jul 8, 2010)

mwollert said:


> Just to update those that are wounderig. My Get Away at Ko Olina shows the same as an exchange, They did not charge any parking fee for 1 car at self parking.
> 
> The view however magically changed. Confirmed in Ocean View, Front desk says it is ocean view. You make the call!



Must be the Kona tower.  The unit is deeded an ocean view because it was an ocean view when it was sold.  However, that was before they built the third tower to block the ocean view.


----------

